# August 2004 2ww'ers part 5



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...lots of luck to all of you xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please

Had my et today, had two belting little embies both grade 2, we were told one was 4 cell and the other one 2 cell, but the 2 cell turned into a 3 cell !!!!    

A foury and a threey - sounds like conkers.

We test on Sept 4th and get results on 6th as 4th is a Saturday   

dh took me up to Skipton afterwards for lunch - bless

Can't stop looking at embie photo - aren't we soppy !!

lots of positive vibes for all our embies
      
      
      
love
Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

girls - i'm in the middle of trying to update SueL's list - bear with me - i've got a lot of posts to read through!

Ange x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

thank you ange, we really appreciate it.

welcome Sarah Lou and lots of luck to you.  your embies sound great and wow, you got a picture of them?  that's ace. we saw a pic on screen, but didn't get a print out.


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Everybody, 

Just tried to post on the last thread (duh) and lost it so trying again.

Lorns I was so sorry to hear your news, sending you loads of good wishes and hugs and fingers crossed things soon work out for you.

I have been working today and not had chance to log on until now. Its amazing how addictive the site is I have been itching to log in and catch up with how you are all doing,  loads of new people as well which is exciting - good luck to you all, I would love to tell you the time flies but I would be LYING !!

Sarah Lou - your embies do sound little crackers and nice touch getting taken out for lunch!

I am testing on the 31st of August which is 16 days after ET, this seems like an awfully long time! I am thinking of testing on the Sunday, two days early because at least it will give me two days to get used to the idea - good or bad, before I go back to work properly (working from home at the mo) Does anyone know why everyone seems to get different testing times from their clinics, reading all your posts it seems like some are advised to test as early as day 11 then others at 14 and then me at 16! Anyone else on 16 days?  

Well for those of you testing tomorrow (hammy & Lulu I think although I am sure there are more) I want to wish you loads of luck and I have my fingers & toes crossed for you all. 

Love to everybody else
Charlieo


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok girls - here goes - please let me know if I've got anything wrong - able to copy the list but the results didn't copy for some reason so I've had to go through them all manually

Ange x

Dollyzx        IVF         ET -                     Testing -  

Jan Welshy ICSI        ET - 19th July          Testing - 2nd -   

Sheboo       ICSI       ET -  18th July          Testing - 2nd -   

Flopsy        FET ICSI  ET - 22nd July         Testing - 3rd -  

Georgia     ICSI        ET - 24th July           Testing - 5th -   

Mandellen IVF         ET - 21st July            Testing - 5th -    

Eliza          FET IVF    ET - 23rd July          Testing - 6th -   

lou f         ICSI          ET - 23rd July          Testing - 6th -   

Poppy22  IVF          ET - 21st July           Testing - 6th -    

Cindy       IUI               - 23rd July           Testing - 6th -  

Vicki         IVF          ET - 23rd July           Testing - 7th -    

Lynne1    IVF          ET - 27th July           Testing - 7th -     

Claudine  ICSI         ET - 26th July          Testing - 9th -     

Jadeben   IVF           ET - 29th July         Testing - 9th -   

Alice M      ICSI          ET - 31st July        Testing - 11th -   

Pochahontas IVF      ET - 1st Aug           Testing - 11th -    

ZoeM        IVF           ET - 29th July         Testing - 11th -   

Niece        FET IVF     ET - 30th July        Testing - 12th -    

Jessica May IVF         ET -                    Testing - 13th -    

Holly667   IVF           ET - 30th July         Testing - 14th -  

Tammy     IVF           ET - 2nd Aug          Testing - 16th -     

sarah c     FET IVF    ET - 3rd Aug          Testing - 17th -     

AmandaL   ICSI                                    Testing – 18th -  

Paula25                   ET - 5th Aug          Testing - 19th -  

Lis35        ICSI         ET - 6th Aug          Testing - 20th -  

Kyra         IVF           ET - 7th Aug          Testing - 21st -  

Cleo1       FET ICSI   ET -7th Aug           Testing - 21st -  

mmmbop  IVF           ET - 9th Aug          Testing - 23rd -    

Lorns       FET IVF     ET - 11th Aug        Testing - 23rd -    

Hammy    IVF           ET - 11th Aug         Testing - 25th

Lulu434    ICSI         ET - 12th Aug         Testing - 25th

SallyL      FET IVF    ET - 13th Aug          Testing - 25th

Emeldak   IVF         ET – 13th Aug           Testing 25th

Deeabbot  ICSI       ET -                         Testing 25th

Morgan   IVF           ET - 14th Aug         Testing - 26th

Emeldak   IVF           ET - 13th Aug         Testing - 27th

Alison Jane  IVF       ET - 12th Aug         Testing - 27th

Ready4F  IVF          ET - 13th Aug         Testing - 27th

Owennicki  ICSI      ET – 16 Aug	     Testing – 27th

AngeK     FET IVF   ET - 14th Aug          Testing – 28th

Lisac      ICSI         ET -  16th Aug        Testing – 28th

Katiegray  IVF        ET -                        Testing – 29th

DebbieB   IUI                - 10th Aug        Testing – 30th

TracyW	    FET	      ET – 16 Aug	     Testing – 30th

LouiseK    IVF         ET  - 16 Aug            Testing – 30th

Charlieo   ICSI        ET  - 15th Aug        Testing – 31st

KT           ICSI        ET  - 17th Aug        Testing – 31st

Jdrobinson  IVF       ET  -  19th Aug        Testing – 1 Sept

Bluesoo   ICSI        ET  -  22 Aug          Testing -  2 Sept

Frankie    ICSI        ET  - 19 Aug            Testing – 2 Sept

Sarah Lou2  IVF      ET  -  23 Aug           Testing  - 4 Sept

Saff         IVF          ET  -  22 Aug          Testing  - 5 Sept


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Ange
Wow there is loads of us on that list, lets hope we see lots of   , just letting you know that my info is slightly wrong, I had ICSI, its my fault no dout I just said IVF, they are basicly the same thing to me, my first two were IVF and the last 3 have been ICSI, I hope you dont mind changing it please, Thanks alot,
and lots of luck and    to everyone!

Saff x


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Ange, fab job on the list!  I can't believe how many of us are on there.

Charlieo, You are so right that this site is addictive, it's awful when you can't get on here! I think the different test days are for different treatment...not sure though!  

Sarah Lou, Welcome to the madhouse 2ww! I have my embie picture on our fridge.  It's nice to know they could turn into a little miracle.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck  

Saff, Weclome to you too! It's nice to see another Orangie over here. Wishing you lots of luck  

Alison, try not to worry too much about the af pains.  They are quite common, even with those who get a BFP.  I was told that the cyclogest might delay af and to stop it after test day if I got a negative result.  Wishing you lots of luck  

Lulu, hope you're doing OK. I have Im'd you  

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  

Sending you all lots of love and luck

Sally
xxxxx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

Ange, thank you for the list. Doing that past a small amount of the 2ww for you!

Hope every one is well (as if thats likely). I am so sick of worrying. I worry about having af pains and then I worry more when i don't get them. I am sick of knicker checking. And now my boobs have started hurting a little and I'm worrying about THIS. And on top of all this I've had three +ive hpts which I won't accept because I'm wrried about getting my hopes up!

I am raving mad!

love you all Hammy xx


----------



## frankie (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for the welcomes. 

Its nice talking to people who understand the ups and downs of IVF.  Not told anyone this time round apart from our families.

BlueSoo and Saff you mentioned you were still feeling sore and so was I up until yesterday.  I took a couple of paracetamols (as directed by my hospital (Kings College)) and now its gone altogether.  I wasnt told to take it easy though - infact they said to carry on just as normal - its funny how everyone is given different advice.

Sarah Lou2 - Having a photo of your embies - sounds intriguing - do all hospitals do this? Oops too late now.

Morgan - Nice to see someone else from Sheffield - (I was born at Jessops Hospital!) I now live in London but still visit.

Lorns - sorry to hear about your result - take care of yourself

Best Wishes to everyone

Frankie x


----------



## andreat (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello to everyone. 

Over the last 2 weeks I’ve been reading your posts and I have to say a big thank you to all who have shared your thoughts. This was my first experience of IVF and it was good to know that other people were having similar feelings and fears.

Our test came back negative today but it was not a great surprise as a bleed during EC led to only one egg being collected and a stay in Hossie until ET. 

Thanks again to everyone, take care and good look.

andreat


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Wow...I've been off this site for a day and a half and I can't believe how many posts there have been.  

Lorns and andreat, I want to start by first sending you two a big  .  I'm so sorry as I know how utterly dissappointing it is. You'll have your time when it's right for you.

deeabbott, BlooSoo, frankie, LouiseK, Staff and Sarah Lou, a bit welcome!  I remember a couple of you from the cycle buddies.  

BlooSoo, that's great that you had to 2 blastocysts stage.  It's normal to be sore after ec...especially when you had 20 embryos.  

Staff, hope it's 5 times lucky for you.  

Sarah Lou, isn't the picture great?  I showed my dad and he didn't know what he was looking at. 

angek, great job on the list.    Thanks so much for all the work. It's great having everyone's date summarized so we know who is testing when.

Alison Jane, from what I hear, spotting is a good sign since it could be implantation bleeding.  I keep looking hoping to have some but nothing.  Not sure about the cyclogest, but in the past my af always came 2 days after I stopped.

morgan, Sally, lulu, charlieo, Debbie, thanks for the words about dh. He can be insensitive, but then again, I guess I shouldn't expect him to read my mind and know what I'm thinking.  Guys think very differently than women and we both deal wtih this differently (he immerses himself in work so it's easy for him to not think about it).  

Lulu, thanks for the concern.  Dh and I were out for most of the day yesterday visiting his parents and then today I was at work and then out for dinner with my dad so that's why I haven't been posting for a bit (sometimes I sneak a peak at the posts at work, but have to be VERY careful...don't want anyone looking over my shoulder).  

charlieo, a brown smear sounds good to me.    That's great that you're able to work from home.  I totally agree..this site is very addicting...and oh, so helpful!

KT, I know exactly how you feel.  I had such a bad weekend.  Our emotions are so up and down now never mind about why they're up and down.  It's a scary and hopeful time.  Hope you're feeling up again real soon.

Well, I guess I'm feeling a bit better today although i'm still convinced that it's not going to work for us this time.  My stomach has been a bit funny today.  I wouldn't exaclty call it af cramps like some of you have described, but it almost feels like I've been punched in the stomach.  I'm 10dpt.  Is this the feeling that any of you have?  I have no spotting though...I so wish I did so there would be a sign.  I'm soooo scared for Friday...I think it's better NOT knowing.

Looks like no one is testing tomorrow but a whole bunch of you are testing on Wed.  Here's to another day  (that's water we're drinking, of course  )


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Andrea - so sorry to hear about your bfn    It must be especially hard for you afte having difficulties during ec.  you and dh look after yourselves. xxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Andreat

I'm so sorry to hear about your result ((((((hugs))))) - doesn't sound like your first experience of IVF was a good one - hopefully it won't put you off trying again.

Love Ange x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning girls
hello to everyone, especially my cycle buddies - katiegray and saff   and debbieb from iui  

Frankie  - great to see some more sheffield folk!  I am not a native but lived here for 10yrs so pretty much am one now.

Ange - thank you for doing the list.  It's so long now - there's trillions of us!

R4F - I had some odd feelings too, but a few days earlier.  hope it's good news for you - not long to go.

hammy - do you have a blood test tomorrow or another hpt?  try not to worry hun - it's sounding really good for you.

I confess I have also been a naughty early tester.   That's why I've been up since 6 this morning on a day off.  tested last night and this morning, both +ve but it's only just 10 dpt so it could still be the hcg injection and not a real +ve, so no cigar just yet.  And no sleep for me either!  DH gave me a proper telling off for testing early and refuses to believe any test yet. 

Good luck to you all, especially those testing in the next few days cos it's an especially scary time


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

WELL DONE MORGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, sounds like a BIG FAT POSITIVE to me 

       

How do you feel?

Kathy xx


----------



## deeabbott (Aug 19, 2004)

dear all, firstly a big hug to andrea sorry to hear your news.



i'm not due to test until tomorrow but my af came this morning and my dh bought a hpt which was negative. feeling numb and very low. not sure what to do now. 
good luk to everyone testing over the next few days.
deeabbott


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning ladies

just a quick question from me, had et yesterday and woke at 2.45am with bad pains like af, anyhow put a hottie bottle on my tum for a bit and it went off.  Just getting a bit of a dull ache now and again at the moment.  Had a look at hossie info and it said that this could happen due to ovaries readjusting.  Is this normal ?? has anyone else experienced it?? help

Don't know whether or not to ring hossie or if I'm being a big jessie

love

sarah lou xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya Sarah Lou
Yes it is normal i was fine for the 1st 24 hours but then i was in agony even went to A&E at one stage but they scanned me and said my overies were very big which was normal, am sure it will start to ease abit but u might be sore and bloated for a few days so just sit tight and enjoy the tlc i am sure u r getting.
good luck
lol
lou x


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Andrea,
So sorry to read your news of a negative result.
Sending you lots of love
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Dee, 
So very sorry to read your news.
I wish there was something I could say to help you feel better, but I doubt there is.
I wish you all the very best and send you lots of love and hugs.
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Dee 

I am really sorry to hear your news.
Sending you lots of love!

Kathy


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

To dear dee, so sorry about the news, idon't know what to say other than that (((hugs)))

love hammy xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Dee - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news   

Love ange x


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

Morgan, I know exactly how you are feeling at the moment. My dh also won't accept that it has worked. I am not doing a blood test at the hospital tomorrow just a htp.

Confession time again! I was so strong with my resolve that I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow and wasn't even tempted at first wee this morning. But I have just secomed (spelling) to a moment of weakness and it is a definate BFP, I just can't believe it !!

love hammy xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi

Lorns, Andreat and Dee, I'm really sorry to hear your news, take care of yourselves, sending hugs and love to you.

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Lou f

Thanks for that hun - I did ring the hossie - yes call me big jessie then!!!
They said it was normal and it was probably my uterus cramping - yeurgh!!

love

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi

Dee and Andrea so sorry for your sad news! 

Sarahlou   I was going to say ring the hospital if they are that bad, I had ec on friday and still am in pain, I cant wait for it to go it is so uncomfortable, you take it easy. 

Morgan  2   its looking good!!!!!  Roll un Thursday!!!         

Hammy  its looking good for you too!!!!        

Take care everyone

Saff


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Congrats to u all with a BFP i hope u all have happy healthy pregnancies.  

Massive ((((((hugs)))))  to everyone who got a blasted BFN  

It does get easier as time goes on but it still hurts like hell  

take care
lol
lou xxx


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Dee & Andrea so so sorry about your news (((((hugs))))) to both.

Hammy well done you, you must both be so happy, only 9mths to go now !! Morgan also looking good, fingers crossed. 

I have had rotten back ache this morning but don't know if it because I am hunched over a lappie at home - probably, but I am trying to read more into it!! Bit too early for my two little embies to be giving me backache though I suppose?

I am soooooo bored, even work can't keep my mind off things, hence sneaking a glance at this site. 

Anyhow best get back to it. 

Love to all
Charlieo


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Hiya girls

Thank you all so much for the positive support you gave me during my wobble yesterday - I am feeling better today - not convinced of success but slightly stronger and more determined.

AngeK - thank you for the list - so many of us!!! I test on the 27th

Dee and Andrea - so sorry this wasn't the one find strength in your partners and look to the future - big hugs

Hammy - huge congrats - I am thrilled for you and your dh - enjoy this time.

Morgan - wow another BFP - well done girl - enjoy the next 9 months

Good luck to all you girls testing tomorrow - sending you huge positive vibes 

R4F - I'm dreading Friday too - but I'm wishing the week away as well - why can't there be a sign

love to all

Kerry


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi girls!

Been out of circulation for a while as couldn't connect to server - was having withdrawal symptoms! 

So just a quick message to say well done to those with bfp's! 
Hang in there to those testing soon!  
Hugs to those with -ve's 

Having af pains, and felt nauseous this morning, but not testing till Monday!  

Debbie


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

To all those with BFN, my thoughts are with you 

To all those with BFP, congratulations  

Having a really weird time at the moment. 
Tummy is doing some really strange things, I have cramping and shooting pains.  Some are AF type pains and some not.  Generally feel nauseous within 1 hour of eating and woke up this morning with the worse headache I have had in years (Still not quite gone).  I am weeing every 5 mins and ever afternoon I feel like sleeping for England.
I spend half my time looking for a positive symptom then the other half trying to talk myself out of it so I don't get my hopes up. I'm trying to remember what it felt like last time but also remembering that it may not be the same this time.  

Basically I would love to roll into a little ball until Monday when someone can come and get me and let me know the result (like that's going to happen).  So I shall keep smiling and telling everyone I feel fine and attempt not to test early.

Thank you for letting me get that off my chest.  I feel a little bit better now.

Hope everyone else is OK

Tracy xxx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Kerry, so glad to hear you are feeling better today. Sending you lots of luck for Friday  

Charlieo, this 2ww is so boring isn't it?  My dh has only just started to let me do things again, but luckily he still won't let me clean or do the ironing  

Hammy, Sending you and your dh many congratulations on your BFP!      
How many hpt's have you done?? 

Morgan, it's looking like good news for you too     I would definatley say Congratulations are in order, but I will hold off until you are ready for that cigar! Wishing you lots of luck  

Tracy, Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I know exactly what you mean about rolling up into a little ball.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.  

Lulu, How are you? Thinking of you.  

Saff, Debbie, Sarah Lou, Ange, R4F, BlueSoo, Frankie & Alison,  Hope you are all doing OK.  

I can't believe it's test day tomorrow! The time has gone so slowly yet it's almost here!
Sending everyone lots of love
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Sticking my head in here to wish you all well with the forthcoming tests.  

Sally L..... Have everything crossed for you sweetheart and praying that your prayers have been answered by your little angels.

Love to everyone else,

Dawn xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hiya

I'm not doing too well today unfortunately.  I've done another test this morning and it came up negative.  I am so sick and tired of seeing negatives.  DP didn't even ask me what the result was today and I feel like a desperate case, waking at 6 am for the loo and he can hear me doing yet another test which he knows is going to be negative and I know is going to be negative. Why can't it work for us? Will I ever see that double pink line or blue cross?


Sorry to be so down, just feel like giving up.  And the thought of trying to save again if we decide to do another tx.  Does anyone know much about FET?  Do you have to have drugs or can they do it around ovulation?? Anyone know how much it costs??

Lulu xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

sorry i dont really know many of you and i am not in a 2ww, so i hope that you wont mind me posting in here.

Sally, good that dh is letting u do things now but good they dont include cleaning or ironing  

Just wanted to let you know that i will be thinking of you tomorrow, if you want someone to chat to whatever the outcome feel free to send me an im

Lulu, hunny i have my fingers crossed for you that tomorrow will be showing you ur bfp.

I hope and pray that this is ur time.

R u still coming to the meet up on the whatever it is of september is it the 4th lol whats my memory like  

Atm it looks like just being me and you, if it stays like that was thinking how about u bring ur dh and we can go for a meal or something??

will wait and see

keep me posted lulu will im u tomorrow

take care
lots of love to you both

and everyone else on the 2ww


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Lulu,
I am so sorry to hear you are still getting -ve hpt's but please don't give up yet.  Tomorrow is test day and I have everything crossed for. I will be thinking of you.  
Sending you much love and luck xx

Emily, Thank you so much xx

Lots of love
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Lulu - i'm really sorry to hear your news, but tommorrow may still be ok.

With regards to FET I am currently on my second cycle.  The only drugs I had to take were Pregynl 80 hours before ET and Cyclogest 14 days after.  Drugs £40 treatment £800.

Hope this helps, but I hope you don't need the info

Tracy xx


----------



## chilli (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone
This is my first time at this two weeks wait.But i have had two go's to get hear.First time it all ended up a egg collection with 2 no good egg's to do anything.This time we have got to the two week wait with one embryo and i am really scared.every pain i think it is coming to the end.test date is bank holiday Monday and i can't wait but also scared that i still wont get are much wanted baby to get this far it has taken four years two of trying natural 2 of ivf ICSI.I just want to send the best of luck to every body else on this roller coster
lots of love chilli


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi

Lulu  Don't give up hope yet, wait and see what happens tomorrow, I will be thinking of you too!

I had et on Sunday, I have been having a burning sensation in the lower part of my stomach, I have seen on here in the last couple of weeks that somone else also had a burning sensation, I can't remember who it was, if any one can remember who it was how long did it go on for?  Thanks.

Saff


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Chilli

Welcome to the 2ww, I have had ivf/icsi aswell this is the 5th time I have been on the 2ww, Its not easy but I tend to be lazy, no not lazy 'take it easy' by watching lots of dvds, reading.

Sounds like you have had quite a journey to get to the 2ww so I am wishing you lots of luck and    and
                            
            
Saff


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Andrea and Dee,

So sorry to read your news of a negative result. 

Sending you lots of love 

I found out it was negative for me yesterday but feel better about it today, I went back to work and found it hard not to cry when everyone came up and gave me lots of cuddles.  

I am looking forward to the next attempt at IVF.  See you on the next round!  3rd Time lucky for me!!

Love Lorns xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Just popped by to wish you all loads of luck    

I know what its like to be here and i check on you all everyday! Keep        

Zoe x


----------



## chilli (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi saff
Thanks for your massage.Am trying to take it easy and by cuddling up to my cats.the seem to know something is going on.wishing everybody lots of luck and happiness and congratulations on there positives lots of love chilli


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,
         First of all can I say how sorry I am for all the girls who got a bfn  My heart goes out to you all as I know how soul destroying it is.

Well,it is 5dpt for me,no af pains but a few stabbing pains on both sides low down and today I have felt quite light-headed.
Don't know if that is cos I am being a lazy b***h or not and also does anyone feel totally stuffed after eating?I have felt like this even when I have just ate a salad roll.There is quite a few test days coming up so I wanted to wish you all good luck and hope to see a lot more  's.

 love and hugs to you all    Janet  xxxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello everyone

Welcome to Chilli - sending you lots of   

Glad to hear that some of you are still feeling sore even as much as 11 days after ET, I was really worrying that I'd got a massive infection and that everything was going to go horribly wrong !  It's soo good to have reassurance from you all.  

Saff - sounds like you're going through what I was going through yesterday with horrible heartburn   But fortunately it's better today.  

I still feel really tired though, and don't sleep well at night because my tummy is still sore and swollen and I normally sleep on my front.  I've tried sleeping half on a pillow, but my tummy seems to hurt in any position, and then I get backache because I'm sleeping in an odd position.  Has anyone else had trouble sleeping?  Will it stop the embies from wanting to snuggle in?? 

Sadly, I've got to go back to work tomorrow as my boss is away and I want to be able to take next week off and go somewhere to take my mind off things.  Just hoping I'll feel strong enough...  

Janet - I'm the same as you - I eat a tiny amount and then feel stuffed and sick.  But that doesn't stop me getting ravenously hungry only an hour or so after I've eaten...

Hammy - so glad to hear your news  Hope your final test confirms it!  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow   

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks to all those who have sent me good wishes and who are praying for me for test day tomorrow!

Tracey W - thanks for the info re costs.  That's nowhere near as much as I thought it would be.  We have spent £12,000 in the last 5 months and have run out of savings and thought this would now prevent us from continuing.  But I'm sure we can manage to save £1,000 or roundabouts for FET.  Thanks again  

Saff - I think the lady in question who asked about burning sensation in the stomach region was R4F. (Ready4Family).  You'll find out more about it on "Ask a Nurse".

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry I'm not doing more personals but I'm still working (waiting for sync on laptop)!

Be back later xx lulu


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Getting nervous about my test date – not got any signs of any kind apart from heartburn and indigestion – but I think that that’s because I’ve been resting and not moving about to help digest my food.  Last time I had more AF twinges but this time I had just a couple of twinges – so who knows what that means?!

Frankie – I was born in Sheffield and live down in Surrey – there are a few of us down here!

Ready4family – know what you mean about it being better not knowing – I’m scared to see the result!

Morgan and Hammy – looks like you’ve both got fantastic results coming your way!!  Well done!

Charlieo – know what you mean about being bored – I’m addicted to this site at the moment – nothing else for me to do!
  
Lulu – don’t give up hope – fingers crossed for tomorrow.  I’ve just had FET and it cost £700 plus the drugs, which were suprecur nasal spray, progynova and cyclogest – got on the nhs

Hi to Chilli – good luck – remember, it only takes one embryo!

Hi to everyone else - I’ll update the list tomorrow when we’ve got some results and make the changes I’ve been asked to make as well.

Good luck to tomorrows testers: Sally L, Hammy, Lulu434

Love Ange x


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, I am completely new to this site and wondered if I could join you here, I had et today (from fet). Previously have had 3 attempts at ivf all -ve.Due to test 3/9/04 .Little bit scared. It has taken me ages to log on as I'm not very good on computers. Hope to hear from you soon. Good luck to everyone who is testing.

Love smiler


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW,
TESTERS,
XXXXXX 

So sorry Lorns, big hugs coming your way,xxxx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

Good luck to lulu and sally for tomorrow hope you get a bfp!!


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Girls

Andrea & Dee - I am so sorry to hear of your news - please take of yourselves.

Lulu - I am hoping and praying for a lovely BFP for you tomorrow - sending you positive vibes    

Hammy & Morgan - looks like congratulations are in order - well done to both of you!

Janet - I feel continuously bloated and full and swing from being ravenous to having no appetite at all, everyone seems to suffer from this to some degree I think.

Tracy - I know exactly how you feel, I just want to go to bed for the next 2 days and wake up when the result is due.  Hang in there.

Sally - good luck for tomorrow - thinking of you.

I'm still suffering from af pains - they just won't let up, so she must be on her way, probably waiting to surprise me on the morning of the test!  Also still light brown spotting since Sunday evening.  I must admit I have been feeling a bit unwell the last couple of days, I feel completely at the mercy of me hormones at the moment, my poor body does not know which way to turn - anyone else feel like this (I am 12dpt).  

Thinking of you all, good luck to those testing - I am wishing for BFP's       

Love Alison xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Good luck tomorrows testers! 
Will be thinking of you brave girlies!!

Welcome to the newbies - lots of luck to you xx

Dee - I am so sorry about your bfn (((((hugs)))) to you and dh and you take all the time you need, you don't need to be deciding anything just yet.

alison, sarah-lou, debbie and saff - hope you all feel a bit better soon. All these confusing symptoms are a nightmare.

charlie - know exactly how you feel at work. I've had the concentration span of a goldfish with ADD! Unfortunately there's not enough urgent work to keep me really busy so it's so easy to just spend hours on FF.

Tracy - I had shooting pains too. I think it's fairly normal, but phone up if you are worried.

Had a great day at the seaside today - lots of walks and food and fresh air. I had a lot of energy considering I had about 4 hours sleep last night. Shattered now though.

All those going into the 2nd week of 2ww extra (((hugs))) cos it's an absolute  of a week and I hope you cope ok. Plus I really admire you girls who haven't succumbed to earlier testing - good on ya!

I am feeling cautiously optimistic and very happy about the tests but still won't believe it until I have the blood test on Thursday. All very confusing......


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Lorns, So sorry to read of your result.  Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx

Smiler & Chilli, welcome to the 2ww. Wishing you both lots of luck xx

Lulu, my FET was a natural cycle so the only drugs I had were Aspirin & Cyclogest, the hospital also gave me an ovulation predictor kit.  Everything cost £375.  If we'd have had a medicated one it would have be £500 including drugs.  Hope this is of some use to you.
Sending you lots of love for tomorrow xxx

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Thinking of you all.
Sending everyone lots of love and luck

Sally
xxxxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Angek - Slight change to the list for me.  I test on the 27th.  Thanks.

Andrea, Lorns and Dee - so sorry to hear your bad news.  I hope you find the strength to keep in touch and to try again soon.  

Lulu - you're not a desperate case!  Don't give up yet.  Official test date isn't until tomorrow.  Keeping everything crossed for you   

Chilli - welcome to the list.  Good luck for Monday. I know what you mean about being scared of every twinge.  I constantly analysing every single one and driving myself crazy!

Smiler - welcome to you too!  

Well, I can't think helping that it's nearly over for me.  The AF pains are getting worse and I'm sure she's round the corner.  I'm still determined not to do a hpt though.  Mind you, I'm back at work now so at least that'll take my mind off things for a while.

Good luck to all of the testers tomorrow - there's a lot of us 2ww beauties now!   

Lisa xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Smiler

Nice to meet you, I test the day after you on the 4th Sept and don't get results until 6th as 4th is a Monday -   

This is my 1st attempt at IVF.  Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes
      
love
Sarah Lou xx


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrows test girls, I'll be thinking of you.
   
Completely agree with those bloated feelings after eating and my tummy is huge I thought it was just cause I was eating loads but I feel like I could pop after I have had something to eat. Why do you think that is, maybe the Cyclogest I suppose ... or could it be another sign  Oh who I am I trying to kid I look at everything as being a sign. Roll on the weekend - testing Tuesday but think I might go early.
Loads of Love Charlieo


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just popping by to give a big hug to all of you girls who haven't realised your dreams this month.  I hope you all find the strength to find your dreams someday soon.  ((hugs))

and ...

Congratulations to those girls who have achieved their dreams this month.  I hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies.

and finally ...

Masses of luck to all of you still waiting .. especially those of you due to test in the next few days.  I hope you all get the BFPs you so deserve.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## emeldak (May 2, 2004)

It's Emeldak here , haven't written many posts yet this time, but been visiting a bit to read other posts, which give much encouragement.  

Andrea, Lorns and Dee - so sorry to hear your bad news.  I also got a negative the last time round, but it is important not to give up hope.   It took me a year to pluck up the courage to give it another try.

I have my official blood pregnancy test tomorrow , not 27th as I thought, and am very hopeful .  Have done 2 pee tests already at home, and both been positive, can't really believe it myself, and just holding in till get the proper result tomorrow, then I guess I'll be worrying for the next 8 weeks, then the rest of the 9 months.   Bugger!

Got to be positive, and really excited for tomorrow.   

Good luck also to all you ladies testing this week, and sending you lots of crossed fingers and babydust.  Take Care. 

Emeldak xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Dee, I'm so sorry for your result.  Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.

chilli and smiler, a big .  The 2ww can be a killer but it really helps talking to all the girls over here.  You're not alone in this.

Staff, yes after et I started a getting burning sensation in my stomach (good memory lulu!).  It lasted about a week and now my stomach just feels funny (almost sore).  Never found out what it was, but just assumed it was all the meds.  What are you taking?  I'm taking aspirin, estrogen and getting projesterone shots.  Do you find that it burns mostly after you eat?

BlooSoo and Sarah Lou, hope you two feel better soon.  It can take a few days to feel better after all the poking, proding and vacuuming.

lulu, hang in there.  I totally know how you feel.  I was so down on the weekend, but am feeling a bit better now (but not sure why...still am expecting a negative on Friday).  It's such an up and down process.

KT & angek, isn't it funny how the 2ww is soooo long, but then when it's getting close, we don't want it to arrive?

Alison, I think that brown spotting is a good sign.

So hammy, lulu, Sally, and Emeldak, sending you gals huge positives!  I'll be thinking of all of you.  Hammy and emeldak, looks like you already know the answer    Let's get 4 positives tomorrow girls!


----------



## deeabbott (Aug 19, 2004)

deeabbott here definately bfn as today was my test day and my af started.feel like i've had a bereavement. just like to say thank you for all your wonderful support and wishing everybody the best of luck with testing, those with positive tests hope your all have trouble free healthy pregancies try to take it easy and not worry after all your hard work. to all my fellow bfn's take care and hope to see you on this site in the future. ff has been a real godsend to me,lots of love and hugs to everyone, bye for now deeabbott xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Deeabbott - I'm so sorry the old witch arrived! hang in there, it will be your turn soon.  Grieve as long as you need to - you deserve it. Sending lots of  

good luck to everyone else testing today!  

Debbie


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  I am due to test on Sunday but did a test this morning and it was a BFN.  Is it still too early or am I just kidding myself?

Has anyone else got a BFN and then BFP near test day.

I would love to know!

Kathy

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Kathy
From what I've read on here, lots of the girls have tested early and got a bfn and then tested a few days later and got a bfp, so hold on till test day and do another one!!  Good luck! 

Debbie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning everyone

Dee - it is like a bereavement - this is not just another month of not getting pregnant, you've gone through so much to get here.  You make sure you give yourself plenty of time and hope you get lots of love and support from dh.


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that AF has arrived today so I haven't done another hpt.  I've telephoned the clinic to say I won't be coming for the blood test.  What's the point?

Anyway, I'm sorry to be so negative, but I feel completely flat and so angry with everyone.

I'll be back soon when I've had chance to think things through

Thank you all for your support xxx

Lulu xxxx

PS:  GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE OTHER TESTERS


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Deeabbott - so sorry this wasn't the one for you hun. Don't give in and stay strong - thinking of you.

lulu - really sorry honey - sending you huge hugs

Katiegray - you have tested way too early you naughty girl - wait until test day.

Emeldak - wow - fabulous news - i had my first 2 tries at Newcastle (I live up north) but am having this tx at the ARGC in London. Really thrilled it has worked out for you hun.

Chilli and smiler - welcome to the madhouse - hope your 2ww flies over for you both and you get the positives you deserve.

To everyone testing today - really hope this is going to be a bumper crop - thinking of you all.

I had sharp pains last night (left hand side lower abdomen) I was whinging about no symptoms, now I'm whinging about pains - You can't win. Hoping against hope it's a good sign but too scared to really believe that.
Thinking of getting a hpt to do Friday morning as my clinic do bloods and I'd like to have some ideas of the result before I get that dreaded phonecall. What do you think??

love to all
Kerry (8dpt)


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girlies  

Lulu and Dee - so sorry to hear your news.  . I wish that there was something that I could say to make things better...  I'm so sorry    Sending you a big hug 

Smiler - hello  and welcome.  Sending you lots of   for a BFP!

Hammy, Sally & EmeldaK - Any news?? 

Good to hear that several of you are still feeling sore a week after EC.  I was really starting to worry that there was something seriously infected inside me!  .  I'm back at work today, and feeling much better.  So now I guess I can start to worry that I don't have any positive pregnancy signs..  According to the clinic implantation should have happened yesterday - so how come I haven't had any spotting?  Does that mean it hasn't happened?

Thanks for all your support girls.  

Love  BlueSoo


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

Dee & Lulu so sorry to read your definite BFN's, hugs to both. (((hug))) (((hug)))

BlooSoo glad to hear your feeling better, I seem to be feeling much worse today, my tummy is now really swollen and the last two mornings have woken up with the most awful back ache and just feel bloated and generally rubbish. I am putting this all down to the Cyclogest as I had started to feel much better and just seems to have been since Sunday that things going down hill again. I am seriously getting fed up with this, I want to do a test but I am also scared of the results, I am only 10dpt so know its too early but this whole process & waiting is driving me mad. 

Sorry a bit of a rant and its not fair because you are all in the same boat but ooohhhh the waiting. Anyway, glad I have got that off my chest hope you all understand and forgive me a moan.

Good luck again to all those testers, hoping for some good news to cheer me up.

Love to all 
Charlieo


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
don't worry, charlieo - we all need to rant every now and again.  especially as it gets closer to test day.  I've had lower back pain too.

Lulu - I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time  

Bluesoo - I don't think everyone gets spotting, so don't worry.

Hey emeldek - great news!  we're in the same boat - I test tomorrow too.  it's sounding very good for you, good luck with the blood test tomorrow.   

Any news from today's testers yet??
babydust all round xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey ladies

Dee and Lulu - I'm really sorry to hear your news my loves, you take care of yourselves and get lots of tlc.

Charlieo -you rant away, if you can't rant among friends, where can you do it 

Sally - have you any news yet, you cheeky rascal 

Haven't much to report really, started my Cyclogest last night - honestly it's like Niagra down there - TMI   
My stomach cramps have gone now, thankfully, I've noticed they sometimes reappear when dh comes home from work - weird  
lots of love, luck and positive vibes to you all


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all,
how's it going?

Sally where are you ? any news yet? I'm thinking of you and hoping it's good news.

I phoned the Lister today and told them that I had done 5 +ive hpts and they said "congratulations, thats wonderful news!" and booked me in for a scan in 3 weeks time. so thats that, i feel kind of flat now, like it's a bit to early to get too excited and i don''t really know what to sit and think about any more. Do i sound crazy? My belly is still really sore so i have been advised to try and take it easy, perhaps i should attempt some knitting. If I start now I may have managed to finish a bonet by next april !!

love hammy xx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi all

Dee & Lulu - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  I'm thinking of you both. 

Bluesoo - I had no spotting when I fell for my dd. So don't panic.  I have spent the last week looking for pregnancy symptoms and then trying to talk myself out of them again as not to get my hopes up.

Charlieo - We are here to listen.  I had one of those moments only the other day.

Hammy - Congratulations.  Just sit back and enjoy the calm before the storm. 

Hope everyone else is OK

Tracy


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hammy

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!!  

Love Ange x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Lulu

I'm so sorry to hear your news ((((hugs)))) and I hope you feel better soon.  Take some time out to look yourself.  

Love Ange


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Had a few strange twinges last night and this morning so I hope that's not a bad sign - still got 3 days before I test.

Smiler - welcome to the 2ww - good luck!

Alison - hope you're feeling better - we're all at the mercy of our hormones at the moment - I was feeling really weepy last night and now I'm fine again&#8230;!

Morgan - I'm sure your blood test is going to confirm what the hpts show - you must be so excited!

SallyL - come on, post us your result - I've got the list all ready to load on!!

Lisac2 - hope you're feeling alright - you're right, being at work really takes your mind off things - it's been hell for me being at home these last 2 weeks - this week especially - it's really dragged!

Emeldak - sounds like you'll have reason to celebrate tomorrow! Fingers crossed!

Hammy - it must be weird knowing you're pregnant and having to wait yet again for the next bit of news. Great though! Enjoy your knitting!

Hi to Sarahlou2, charlieo, ready4family, DebbieB, Katiegray, KT, Bluesoo, TracyW and anyone else I've missed.

Good luck to tomorrow's testers: Emeldak and Morgan - although we already know it's good news for you!! 

I'll post the list once we get Sally's news.

Love Ange x


----------



## chilli (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everybody
Sorry to all the pepole who have got negatives.That what am really scared of.I was glad to find out that not everybody gets spotting because i thought that this had not worked.I have had lots of pain but this has stared to easy and no spotting so i will just try to keep positive for Monday.lots of luck for everybody who is on this 2  weeks wait i will keep my fingers crossed for you all lots of love chilli


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello Girls

Lulu - I am so, so sorry to hear your news, words are not enough really, take care of yourself, we are all thinking of you.

Charlieo - I have been feeling the same as you, bloated, sore tummy, af pains, back pain, spotting and generally under the weather for the last few days, (you name it I seem to have got it!) today it has improved a bit.  I am sure the cyclogest has an impact on all of this.  Hope you start to feel better soon.

Sally - good luck for today!

Hammy - well done to you - it probably seems like you have to wait ages now for the next appt.  Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Morgan & Emeldak - I am sure your tests tomorrow will just be a formality - wishing you all the best.

Angek - we all seem to be getting strange twinges and symptoms, but the frustrating thing is, they don't provide us with any real answers - hoping that they are all good signs for you.

Welcome to all the new 2ww's - hoping it goes quickly for you.

Only one more full day for me - if I can just hang in there until Friday!!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of everyone - willing positives across the air to you all.         

Alison xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hammy,  ! Great news!  I'm so happy for you.  May you have a wonderful 8+ months (and more).

lulu & Dee, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's so hard when you have such hope and then it doesn't work.  Hang in there for next time.

KT, don't blame you for doing hpt before the phone call.  Don't know about your clinic, but my place always takes so long to call (and I don't get a thing done at work that day)

BlooSoo, glad that you're feeling better.  How's your first day back at work?

Sarah Lou, interesting that your cramping is mostly gone except when dh comes home  

katiegray, welcome.  Try and keep positive...it's very early to test.

I'm feeling kind of down again today.  It's 12dpt for me and can't believe that we test on Friday.  I'm seriously thinking of buying a hpt after work and try it. How much in advance can you tell?

Hello to everyone that I've missed...but I"m thinking of you all.


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hammy

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP! 

R4F - it's been blissfully quiet at work today, and I haven't got much done, but at least I'm able to concentrate a bit better than I was before EC and ET!

Lots of    for all those in the 2nd week, which is obviously much harder than the first!

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Lulu - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know that nothing we can say can make you feel any better but we're here for you if you want to talk  

KT and R4F - I know what you mean about the hpt's.  I was going to hold off until my official test on Friday but part of me thinks that it would be better to know in advance so that I don't make a fool of myself at the clinic.  Friday will only be 11 dpt for me anyway, so I'm not entirely sure if a result would show now.  I haven't got any hpt's at home so would have to make a special trip to get one and I'm sure DH would scupper my plans!    I really don't know what to do.  I've been reeally neagtive over the last couple of days as the AF pains have increased and I'm just wondering if I should put myself out of my misery.

Hammy - congratulations!        I bet you're so excitied!

Hope everyone else is okay and the rest of today's testers got their bfp's!

                              

Lisa xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi girls with lots and lots of patience (not!)

Just been reading your thread and wanted to say a few ^hello" s ....

Kerry - Only 2 sleeps to go, hun ... then your dreams will become reality! xxx

Emelda - Well done!  Sounds to me like you have cracked it .. good luck for your official results tomorrow.

Hammy - Congratulations to you too!

Kathy (KatieGray) - You've definately tested way to early.  Hang on in there ... Sunday is a fair way off yet.

Lulu - Sorry to read you got a negative ... sending hugs to you.

Good luck to everyone else ... I hope you all get your positive results soon.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi girls,
sending very large hugs to all of you who got bfn. I know what it is like and my heart goes out to all of you. Never give up and may we eventually get all our dreams.
To all the girls who got bfp congratulations and lots of love and good health to you.
Sarah Lou good luck on you test date, I have to do a hpt on day before you  as that is what clinic advised and then I ring them the following day with result.
  
I wonder if anyone has had a similar problem, although this is my fourth ivf it is only my first fet transfer. The transfer was quite difficult to do. As I am on a natural cycle I am on no medication at all and this morning when i woke up i was devastated to find i was spotting blood already. The clinic stated it was due to trauma of difficult transfer but feeling negative already as getting quite bad af cramps. Has anyone else has this problem with a fet.
Many thanks for making me feel so welcome on this site already as a newbie, it is great to hear from people in the same boat as myself.
Lots of love and  hugs smiler


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

So sorry I haven't been on here before now but the hospital didn't call until 5:30pm with the hcg result(62 today, next blood test on Friday) and we've also had a lot of family and tears to deal with!
As many of you have probably already guessed...............it's a positive!!!! (I got my first positive hpt on Saturday 8dpt!)  I am still quite shocked, and in fact, so is the embryologist who wanted to know "how on earth did you manage it with those embryos?!!"...they were quite poor!

I feel so very lucky to be in the position I am today.  I am certain that my little angels must have put in a very good word with the big man upstairs.  I am not a very religious person but, at times like this, it makes your wonder where miracles like this come from.  I feel truly blessed to be given a second chance at being a mummy.

I don't think I can get too excited just yet, we need to take each day as it comes and at the same time try to enjoy every precious moment of pregnancy I have.
I would like to say a huge thank you to you all for all the support, love and encouragement I have had over the last few months, you have all been wonderful and I don't think I would have coped without you.

I hope everyone else is doing OK, I will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Lots and lots of love to you all
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What wonderful news   
I am so so very pleased for you.

Looking forward to giving you a big hug at Stratford !!!!
Congratulations to the both of you.
Your little angels are looking after you and they will certainly look after your baby/ies for the next 8 months in your tummy and the rest of their lives  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations Sally!
Congratulations Alan!

I am so so pleased for you both.

I hope that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi SallyL,

A very big congratulations to you on your positive result, you and your family must be over the moon. 
Best wishes and good health for the forthcoming months.

   

Lots of luv Smiler


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Sally 

Congratulations on your wonderful news - you so deserve it

wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months
LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Sally

As I said to you on Monday.............. I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Congratulations   

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sally, first of all, you TEASE!!  I've been waiting around all day like a bad smell for news - I'm so thrilled for you, I honestly am     bet you're on    

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months, and I'm sure your beautiful angels are watching over you, and blessing their new brother or sister.    

Marie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to butt in on your post
but just wanted to say 
CONGRATS to Sally

love
suzie aka olive


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Sally

CONGRATULATIONS              

I'm so happy for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

love

Sarah lou xxx

PS Pah - poor embryos what do embryologists know !!!!


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Just popping over to tell that naughty Sally off for making us wait so long for your results...even though we knew what they were   

Congratulations to you both and may you enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible..

much love to you

maxbabe


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Sally
I don't nomally post on this thread, but saw your news
I followed your sad story earlier this year and just wanted to congratulate you and your dh on your miracle.
I'm sure your beautiful girls have sorted this out for you.....
Good luck and enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can
Lots of Love
Starr xxxxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Congratulations Sally - what wonderful news. You take care and rest now and enjoy the next 8 months      

Lisa xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Sally,

You torment!!!

But hey, who cares........... bloody well done to both you and your dh!

Wishing you a very very happy healthy pregnancy, with your little angels watching over and keeping your little embies safe!

Take care,

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## emeldak (May 2, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS to you Sally, I'm sure you can't believe it, feel like it's a dream.

I know what you feel like, as I got a BFP today too.  Nurse said I had a really strong positive. Maybe there's two, who knows?

Can't wait till scan on 13th, might even hear the heartbeat.
Another long wait I guess, but it's all well worth it.

Can't believe I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awww Sally i have been searching for this post. I am so so pleased for you. I am sure your little angels did put a good word in for you.

Am so pleased your coming to Stratford too.  Brilliant news.

love Kim x x x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS SALLY,XXXX   
wonderful news,xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Sally

 YIPEEEEEE 

Congratulations to you and dh 

I'm so, soooooo pleased for you.

   

Love

Jayne x​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sally ~ what fantastic news......just lovely,

So pleased for you both, 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Sally, great news!  A HUGE congrats to you!   

BlooSoo, glad that work is taking your mind off this stuff..at least a bit.

lisac2, like you I have to make a trip to the drug store.  I think I may sneak out now.  Hope there is more than 1 test in it because if there's only 1 then I'll have to wait until tomorrow and it will be hard with it sitting on the counter...way too tempting.  

I was in tears today.  I talk to my mother in law a lot about this and she's so supportive and very comforting.  Today I was being honest with her and said how I don't feel very good about it and I'm scared it will never work. Well she told me to "pull it together and don't let it ruin my marriage".  I never said anything about it causing marriage problems.  I though she understood but if she told me to pull it together, she obviously doesn't really understand (and how can she?).  I know she thought she was only helping but those words stung.

Morgan, so it's your day tomorrow?  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Sally
  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you mate!!!  just relax and enjoy a happy and healthy pregnancy x x x x

Emeldak - same goes to you!!!

Will keep wishing i follow suit on friday!

Love Nicki x x


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations Sally and Emeldak
Enjoy the next 8 and a half months
     
Love 
Tracy xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Sally

Wonderful news!!  I'm really happy for you!

Love Ange x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Sally and Emeldak - Congratulations!!  

R4F - try not to take it personally.  I know what you mean as I have a lovely mil, but in the end she is a toughie ("buck up and get on with it") and she is not my mother but his so will always protect him first.  Hang in there, she doesn't mean anything by it I'm sure. 

to everyone else testing 

 

Debbie


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ok, I broke down today and ended up taking a trip to the drug store.  Well, I did a hpt (it's 12dpt for me) and guess what?  There were 2 lines!  I couldn't believe it because I had no spotting or nothing (just my tummy felt a bit funny).  Dh came home right when I got the result so it was an nice welcome for him (and I burst into tears as I showed him).  Dh took a picture of the hpt test...isn't that sweet?

Now, I don't want to get my hopes completely up, but I've heard if it's negative it can still be positive, but if it's positive, it's positive.  Is this correct?  We still have 2 days for the official blood test.


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like it's a positive to me!  Well done R4F!  I guess you will do another test on test day anyway right?  

so pleased for you. I'm hanging out for Monday...
Debbie


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Congratulations Sally, Emeldak and Ready4family xxx*

What a lovely way for me to start the day seeing all these lovely BFP's.

Well done girls! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

All these positives in one day i feel so happy I could burst!


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Emeldak & Ready4Family

Great news!  I'm really pleased for you!!     


Love Ange x


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Sally, Emeldek, RF4 CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

Heres to the next 9 months

Really really pleased for you all

Love Charlieo


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow! All these positives! Fantastic news!

Congratulations to you all and here's to happy and healthy pregnancies!

Sally - I think everyone guessed your results, but we just wanted to hear it from the horse's mouth, so to speak.
I'm over the moon for you!

Gill x


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Sally

Absolutely fantastic news - I am so pleased for you both!  Have a wonderful pregnancy.

R4F - congrats to you too - a positive is a positive and that's all that matters - you must be so excited.  

A brilliant way to start the day.

Love Alison xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Emelda K and R4F

Congratulations and jubilations !!!


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi there

I've come back to see how you are all getting on and it seems that everyone is doing absolutely fine.  You have all shown me so much support over the past couple of weeks and the least I can do is return some to you all.

R4F - I have only just stopped crying and your post set me off again.  It's just how I would react.  I am soooooo pleased for you and DH (and I understand completely about the mil bit).  You don't need to worry about that now though!  Well done to you both xxxxx

Sally L - This will be my 3rd Congrats to you.  I am sure your little angels are watching over you and had a strict word or two with Him up there!  Lots of love to you both xxx

Emeldak - Brilliant news for you too! Well done on your +ve result xxx

It's so reassuring to see it happen for so many of you.  I hope you are all taking it easy for the next 8 1/2 months!

Love and babydust to you all 

Lulu xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Congratulations Emeldak, Ready and Sally  

Ready - Hey, cycle buddy! Well done gal!! So pleased for you 

Sally - I have been following your last few days of 2ww with baited breath! Congratulations to you and your dh. I am so chuffed for you both 

Good luck to all the imminent tetsers 

Rachel xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Great news Ready, Fantastic,xxx  

Emelda we have been been touch but congrataulations againxxxxx


----------



## layla benjamin (Aug 26, 2004)

hello everyone 

this is my 1st nat ivf attempt and we test on the 2nd sept 16 days pt is this normal as alot of people seem to be testing 14 days ??
i have started getting mild af type pains and am beginning to worry is this normal??
am driving my hubbie mad poor thing as i am becoming completely obsessed.

any way good luck all
layla


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Ready - Congratulations   I'm so pleased for you.  

Hope everyone else is OK.

I cracked today and did hpt(10dpt) but it came back bfn. Is it still early or is it all over?

Tracy xxx


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Layla, 

I am testing 16 days after ET and I thought it was too long but everyone seems to be different dependant on treatment/drugs etc. 

Tracey, 10 dpt prob is too early but I know how you are feeling I think I am going to do a test tomorrow and that will be 12dpt for me and I am worrying that no matter what the result I will not believe it and then I think whats the point of doing it then but the waiting is driving me mad. I also want to be able to get my head round it if it is negative before I do the real one. Does that make any sense

My tummy is so sore today and shocking back ache again when I woke up so have just rung the clinic and waiting for them to ring back as it just doesn't seem right. I am prob just being a wimp but DH insisted so I think he is worried as well. 

Good luck to anyone testing today
Love Charlieo


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone....

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to all the BFP's going on here.

Great to see fellow summer rainbowers doing so well...ready4family...just so happy for you - take care

Well I am now officially in the 2ww torture hell hole - had 2 really good quality 8 cell embies put back today...please GOD this has to work....test date is 9th Sept.....

I am also very very windy - anyone else?? I am now getting sneaky about letting off in public places...its awful!!!!   

much love to all


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Congratulations to R4F and Emelda K      I bet you're thrilled.

Sorry to be on a downer but my AF pains and spotting has been getting worse (getting redder all the time).  I've spoken to the clinic who have advised that i still go in tomorrow for testing and carry on with the cyclogest and that they've had ladies in similar situations who have got +ve's.  I have to say though, i'm not holding out much hope!  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Lisa xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Lisac2 

So sorry to read your post. Try and keep positive (hard I know). It's not over yet. When I found out I was pg I had had af and only tested because I was so tired, so you never know. As others have said it could be implantation bleeding.

Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you  

     

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello 2ww'ers

R4F and Emelda - CONGRATULATIONS!!   .  So good to hear some encouraging news.   

Maxbabe - welcome to the 2ww board  .  I was really windy after ET too.  I think it's partly the Cyclogest, and partly the fact that I was trying to stay lying down in bed as much as possible.  That also gave me heartburn, I think    I feel much better now I'm back at work!

But today I walked over to Boots at lunchtime, and I felt SOOO exhausted.  I'm hoping that this is cos my little blasts are settling in there and draining my energy, but perhaps it's just the Cylogest too...  

Layla - welcome to you too.  You're due to test on the same day as me, but I'm only testing on day 12 cos my embies weren't put back until day 5.  Sending you lots of    for the rest of our wait together !

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

R4F - you naughty girl testing early - but what fantastic news - well done girl - a positive is definitely a positive.

Emeldak - fabulous news well done - high levels - could be twins

Sally - your embies are obviously fantastic fighters - who cares what they look like - congrats to you.

Lisac2 - i know it's hard hun but don't give in - your clinic is so right girls do go on to have positives after bleeding - stay strong honey not long now.

Bluesoo - lets hope that energy drain is a good sign - thinking of you

Only one more sleep until I test - how will I cope - i haven't bought any pee sticks - I'll wait for the bloods at the clinic - at least this way I have another day of hoping!!!

Hope you are all staying sane - wish I was

love 
Kerry


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies thought i would pop in to say hi and a massive congrats to u all with bfp's it seems to have been a good couple of days 
all the very best for the rest of your pregnancies

lol
lou xx
And a special big   to u all with a  Bfn i hope ur pain eases soon
xxxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey giirlies

It's OFFICIAL - i have got a BFP!!  Had the blood test this morning and just spoke to the clinic.  We;re soooooo chuffed and relieved that it's finally, actually true.  I was so worried the hpt tests might be wrong.

CONGRATULATIONS!! to Sally and Ready - you go girls!!  I'm so pleased for you.

KT - you still have an iron will, not testing early - very impressive.

Smiler and layla - hello to you two.  Slight cramping could be a good sign and also a side effect of the cyclogest, so try not to worry - sounds like somethings going on down there!

love and babydust to everyone


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi

Morgan I have been waiting for your post this morning!!
Thats great!! I am so happy for you!!  well done!!      

You must be on    

        

Congratulations to R4F and Sally and everyone else who has had a BFP in the last few days, Well done to all of you!

Saff


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Morgan, R4F & Emelda,Congratulations to you all!  It's wonderful news. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

Sorry it's just a quick one from me, I will try to catch up properly over the weekend.

Thank you to you all for the congratulations but....

Things are not going too well for me.  I started bleeding last night.  The hospital have just told me to rest as the next 24-48 hours are when something is likely to happen(if it's going to) I have to go back as normal tomorrow to have another hcg blood test and that will tell us more then.

Sending everyone lots of love and luck
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morgan

Congratulations!  Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy!        

Love Ange x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Great news Morgan....wow this is the lucky thread!!!


Sally - thinking of you - I do know exactly what your going through...and its very very tough...hang in there and rest and try not to worry (I know thats hard)...there is a very good chance you will continue the pregnancy...I know there are loads of girls on here that bleed early on and go on to have healthy babies....good luck to you....

bloosoo - I have heartburn too  - eating is the only cure  

loads of love to you all


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

What fantastic results we've had in the past couple of days - hope the run of good luck continues to my test date on Saturday! 

Maxbabe & Layla - welcome to the 2ww - hope it's not too stressful for you - Maxbabe - I've been very windy too!!! 

Charlieo - hope you're feeling better - I've had bad backache too - I've been stretching it out on my swiss exercise ball - works really well

Lisac2 - hope your AF pains aren't as bad as they were - try and keep positive for tomorrow

Sally - I hope everything's ok with you - good luck for tomorrow's test

Hi to Bluesoo, KT, Saff, Alison and everyone else.

Good luck to tomorrows testers: Alison Jane, KT, Lisac and Owennicki - everything crossed for you!

Love Ange x 

Here's a new list for us:

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing - 

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July  Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th - 

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th - 

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th - 

AmandaL ICSI Testing - 18th - 

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th - 

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th - 

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

andreat IVF Testing - 24th - 

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th - 

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Deeabbot ICSI ET - Testing 25th - 

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Morgan IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th -

KT ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 27th -

Lisac ICSI ET - 16th Aug Testing - 27th -

Owennicki ICSI ET - 16 Aug Testing - 27th -

Ready4F IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th - 

AngeK FET ICSI ET - 14th Aug Testing - 28th -

Katiegray IVF Testing - 29th -

Chilli ICSI Testing - 30th -

DebbieB IUI ET - 10th Aug Testing - 30th -

LouiseK IVF ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

TracyW FET ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

Charlieo ICSI ET - 15th Aug Testing - 31st -

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Ladies

Well done Morgan and Ready4Family          
Hope this run of good luck continues for my test on 4th Sept  

Blimey I went into town earlier to have my hair cut and have to walk up quite a steep hill ( I do this everyday to walk to work) and I'm bushed - I could fall asleep at the keyboard!!

Think the Cyclogest is beginning to have an effect on me - hint - it's a good job I'm sat in here alone - know what I mean ladies  pooh !!! even my guinea pigs were giving me dirty looks earlier - oh my !!! 

Hope you're all ok, lots of love and positive vibes 

Sarah Lou xxx

PS Think I'm going to have a snooze on the sofa !!!


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Morgan - well done!    

Sally - don't you dare get out of bed!  Get DH to do everything.  I hope the test tomorrow brings you good news.   

Lisa


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

SarahLou - What are you like??  But I know what you mean!  DH keeps steering well clear of me at the moment 

Morgan - hooray!!     I'm so pleased for you!  

Good luck to Alison, KT, Lisa and Nicki testing tomorrow   .  Thanks for the list Ange!  

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

This way to another new lucky home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11922.new

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

